# Schooling fish for Middle of Water Column



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I have alot of open space in my tank with a black background. I'm looking to add a large schooling fish and want them to tightly school in the middle of the water column. I already have cardinals and rummys, but the tend to stay toward the bottom third. Any recommendations?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

How big is your tank?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Phil Edwards said:


> How big is your tank?


Oops, the tank is a 72g and currently houses 10 cards, 4 rummys, 5 beckford pencil fish and 2 bolivian rams. I have another tank, so I could move fish I would just like to decide on a big main school - Thanks!


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Harlequin rasboras (Trigonostigma heteromorpha) aren't all that flashy but a large group generally schools tightly and the effect of the whole group is impressive. They aren't much bigger than a cardinal though. Usually they stay in the upper third to half, I'd say. If you want to go bigger, lots of the rainbows are active in the upper 1/2 of the tank. They don't school tightly, but generally hang out together.

IMO, the best looking mid-range fish in a planted tank is a nice group of congo tetras (at least 8 ). They school semi-loosely, but look stunning when cruising around together. They're quite peaceful - mine get along perfectly with threadfin rainbows and neon tetras. Make sure you get a mix of males and females so they display to each other.

Also, I'd say if you add a few rummys to your group (maybe 10 or 12 in a 72g) that they would school more tightly for you.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Both my Cards and Rummies usually inhabit the middle section of the tank.
I think if you increased the number of both, they'd school like crazy in the mid section of your tank. That holds especially true to the Rummies if you get a school of at least 15, but for that size tank you could easily have a group of many more.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

O.K. Thanks I didn't realize a larger number would move them up in the wate column. The 4 I have school great, just that they school very low and you can't appreciate it. I have mostly low ground cover with one main grouping off center. I purposely did this so I could have a large school in open space. 

Thanks for the congo recco, nice fish, but I definitely want something smaller in bigger numbers.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I'd second the vote for Harlequin rasboras. A couple of months ago I set up a 60g with 40 of them and they form an impressive school.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Not to veer off subject, but are the Harlequin rasboras true schoolers? I've never owned them, but I was just discussing them with someone else, and I wasn't sure of they were schoolers or shoalers.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

There is a difference? What is it? Anyway, I've always found harlequins to stick together quite tightly, follow each other around single-file like, etc. Whatever that is......they do it well.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

guaiac_boy said:


> There is a difference? What is it? Anyway, I've always found harlequins to stick together quite tightly, follow each other around single-file like, etc. Whatever that is......they do it well.


Schoolers form a tight streaming flow across a tank, and shoalers more group together, but don't follow a pattern. 
If they are following each other single file, they are probably true schoolers.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

They are. Not quite as much as rummies, but they are. _T. espei_ are a similar fish and a big favorite of mine.


----------

